# Longest coupe?



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

I'm guessing the longest (production, non-limo) sedan in the world (and perhaps in history) is the Maybach 62. What's the longest coupe? CL?


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Oops, looks like the Chevy Monte Carlo is actually longer than the CL at 197.9". Have any longer coupes ever been produced?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

CL is 196.4 inches according to edmunds


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Yes, early 70s Monte Carlos were some 205 inches long. And there were longer cars.

If you weren't around then, you can't imagine the size of the old boats.

BTW the Monte Carlo of that vintage had 3 feet between front of the engine and the radiator.


----------



## mwette (Sep 16, 2002)

I once saw an April Fool's article in Road and Track. They reviewed a Jag' XKEEE.
Turned out to be a hoax about some fellow who modified his XKE to host an inline 12.
This could must be in the running ... it had a way-long hood.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

228.1"

http://www.lincolnvscadillac.com/index.php?page=MarkIVhttp://www.100megsfree4.com/cadillac/cad1950/cad57s.htm


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

HW said:


> 228.1"


That's longer than my full-size extended cab short bed pickup! Where the propeller?


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

HW said:


> 228.1"


 :yikes:

I wonder how it handles!


----------



## nowonder (Dec 4, 2002)

I drove one... It doesn't handle. 

--nw


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

cwsqbm said:


> Where the propeller?


It pops out of the Continental kit thingy there in the back...  :lmao:


----------



## TRWham (Aug 21, 2004)

There were Type 41 Bugattis (Royale) fitted with coupe bodies at one time or another. At over 21' overall and a 15' wheelbase these must be close to the longest ever.


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

Salvator said:


> It pops out of the Continental kit thingy there in the back...  :lmao:


No, that's where the combination boat anchor and parachute come out under heavy braking! :rofl:

The old Monte Carlos were big cars. One of my brothers-in-law used to swear by them. He stopped buying them when they "made them tiny" :rofl:


----------

